# My 'Sona



## Pembroke (Nov 12, 2012)

Name: Arthur Pembroke
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Species: Corgi


Likes: Mushrooms, Rain, Sleeping
Dislikes: Heat

Skills: Great at finding things, Agricultural and Horticultural skills, hard working.
Weaknesses: Poor eyesight without glasses, short fuse in warm weather.


----------



## WagsWolf (Nov 12, 2012)

Cool, reminds me that I outta' finish my 'sona 
Again, nice work ^^


----------



## Pembroke (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks  the artwork is actually a commission I bought from DA


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 12, 2012)

it reminds me of my real self in a way as am currently studying horticultre XD anyway its nice quick and simple


----------



## Bluetip (Nov 12, 2012)

Corgis are adorable and awesome!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 12, 2012)

CORGIS! ^w^ I love 'em, they're so cute and cuddly. :3

Good 'Sona choice, dudeski! I can't wait to see some more artwork of him. =)


----------



## Pembroke (Nov 13, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> CORGIS! ^w^ I love 'em, they're so cute and cuddly. :3
> 
> Good 'Sona choice, dudeski! I can't wait to see some more artwork of him. =)



You're in luck, a good friend of mine just had to draw my 'sona after seeing the last pic.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 13, 2012)

That picture is quite delightful.  Who drew it?


----------



## Pembroke (Nov 13, 2012)

http://inkbutt.deviantart.com/ my good friend Aimee


----------



## Pembroke (Nov 17, 2012)

A New picture of my 'Sona courtesy of  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/klaora/ an awesome headshot and for only 3USD


----------



## Pembroke (Nov 19, 2012)

Feral/non Anthro Sketch by http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/67120-Artisticfox


----------



## Pembroke (Nov 21, 2012)

Christmas sketch courtesy of http://muddyixi.deviantart.com/

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/muddy91/


----------



## Pembroke (Dec 2, 2012)

Sin of Wrath courtesy of - http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/nekosatan/


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm going to be honest, I think glasses on an anthro without being a part of an overall theme is just in bad taste. Trying to translate the fact that you wear glasses in real life onto your fictional character just screams nerd.

Instead of trying to translate your real self so literally into an anthropomorphic character, I would suggest amplifying your unique characteristics so that they have more impact and are easier to understand. Since his skills include finding things, you could make him a Sherlock Holmes-esque detective whose nemesis is a pyromaniac. You can replace the glasses with a magnifying glass.


----------



## Pembroke (Feb 17, 2013)

My latest commission thanks to the amazing http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kaifennec/


----------

